# Moving to SA, and looking for permanent position...



## berley77 (Aug 9, 2010)

I would appreciate some help...

I am a experience executive assistant, born in the UK and white - will it be difficult to find a role in Durban, SA. Is it possible to get a tourist VISA and then find a job once there and apply for a permit once a position is found? Or would I have to return to the UK to organise this..

I want to move closer to my bf, he is South African and moving to be near his daughter as his ex-wife is returning to SA 

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Think carefully about what you are entering into....


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

Stay behind and find a new b/f - much less agro.............


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm in SA at the moment and although I am extremely negative about it future, I am finally seeing ads that clearly say,"Best for the job" as opposed to Affirmative Action.
I suggest you contact the shipping Companies as they are the most likely employers.


----------



## berley77 (Aug 9, 2010)

Halo said:


> Think carefully about what you are entering into....


Thanks, yes I totally am... thinking of maybe a holiday first see how things go. The reason I joined here, was to make sure I have all the information and advice I could possibly have before making a final decision...


----------



## berley77 (Aug 9, 2010)

Zimtony said:


> Stay behind and find a new b/f - much less agro.............


It does seem rather more difficult than I first imagined... I will think about it lots.. always frustrating when you find someone that is just right at the wrong time. Thanks for your reply..


----------



## berley77 (Aug 9, 2010)

Daxk said:


> I'm in SA at the moment and although I am extremely negative about it future, I am finally seeing ads that clearly say,"Best for the job" as opposed to Affirmative Action.
> I suggest you contact the shipping Companies as they are the most likely employers.


=====
Hi there... I am getting the impression the negativity is quite a broad opionion or the feeling especially where the Aff. Action is not liked! So you say this situation is changing, which has to be good..

I will contact some shipping companies as suggested, to at least in the first instance receive some feedback or opionion.

Thanks so much x


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

I dont know wether it IS changing,the Companies are really struggling to get skilled staff with high levels of productivity.


----------

